# New rubs



## northern greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

I play stupid games on the internet, just for amusement, and the ones on bing club live let you earn points that you can use on merchandise, I've gotten a Bobby Flay cookbook, which is pretty cool, lots of good recipes in it, so anyway I just received some rubs from fire & flavor, I got an Asian rub, mustard and herb rub, everyday rub, and a coffee rub, if anyone has ever heard of these or has tried them, what did you use them on, or if you have any suggestions... I'm gonna smoke a chuckie next week, i think I'll try the coffee rub on that, throw me some suggestions, thanks


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a coffee rub (store bought) at home... the one i have is "made for" pork (lable shows a fellar rubbing some BBs down) thats all i use it on (Neighbor has the same stuff and he used on a brisket, he said it was good)... i have only used it a hand full of times and each time was fairly good... i forget about it often because it sugests you keep it in the fridge after opening (plus i like my homemade rub better)...


----------

